# رحلة في جزيرة السحر والجمال؟؟؟؟؟؟



## اني بل (28 يوليو 2009)

علم الولاية






شعار الولاية

اللغات الرسميةالإنجليزية, هاوايالعاصمةهونولولوأكبر مدينةهونولولوالحاكمليندا لينغلالمساحة
- الرتبة من حيث المساحة
- % المسطح المائي29,311 كم2
(43)
41.2 %السكان
- عدد السكان
- الكثافة
- الرتبة من حيث عدد السكان
1,211,537 (2000)
72.83 /كم²
42الانضمام للاتحاد
- تاريخ الانضمام للاتحاد
- الرتبة من حيث الانضمام
21 أغسطس 1959
(50)الموقع الجغرافي
- خط الطول
- خط العرض






الامتداد الجغرافي
- الطول
- العرض
- أقصى ارتفاع
- أقصى انخفاض
- متوسط الارتفاع
2,450 كم
غير معروف كم
4,205 متر
00 متر
925 مترالمنطقة الزمنيةUTC-10إيزو 3166-2
الرمز البريديUS-HI
HIالموقع الإلكترونيwww.hawaii.gov



























هاواي هي ولاية أمريكية على شكل أرخبيل من الجزر في المحيط الهادي تبلغ مساحته 166,642 كم. بحسب إحصائات السكان لعام 2000، فإن عدد سكان هاواي هو 1,211,537 نسمة. هنولولو هي العاصمة وأكبر المدن، تتكون هاواي من 19 جزيرة رئيسية.
هاواي هي آخر الولايات التي إنضمت إلى الإتحاد الأمريكي، ولدى الولاية العديد مما يميزها عن غيرها. فبالإضافة إلى إحتلالها لآخر حد في الجنوب الأمريكي، بمعنى أنه لا توجد ولاية أخرى تقع جنوبها، فهي الولاية الوحيدة التي تقع بالكامل في المناطق الاستوائية. وكواحدة من الولايتين اللتان تقعان خارج التواصل الجغرافي للولايات المتحدة (الولاية الأخرى هي ألاسكا)، هي الوحيدة التي لا ليس لها أراضي تابعة لأي قارة وهي الوحيدة التي تزداد مساحتها باستمرار بسبب النشاط البركاني وتدفق الحمم البركانية، وبشكل خاص في جزيرة كيلاو Kīlauea. سكانيا، هي الولاية الأمريكية الوحيدة التي لا يوجد فيها أغلبية من البيض كما أنها واحدة من ثلاث فقط لا يشكل فيها البيض ذوي الأصول غير الأمريكية الجنوبية والوسطى أغلبية وفيها نسبة عالية من الأمريكيين الآسيويين. بيئيا وزراعيا، تعتبر هاواي عاصمة الأنواع المهددة بالانقراض في العالم وهي المكان الوحيد الذي تعتبر فيه صناعة القهوة جزءا من الإنتاج الصناعي في الولايات الأمريكية المتحدة. كما أن من أهم منتجات هاواي الزراعية هي الأناناس والموز وقصب السكر وجوز الهند.
اكتشفها الكابتن كوك عام 1778 م وظلت تابعة للتاج البريطاني فترة طويلة، وكانت في تلك الفترة تحت حكم 4 ملوك محليين، استطاعت الملكة ليليوكالاتي توحيدها في مملكة واحدة، وكانت تأمل أن تنضم للولايات المتحدة، إلا أن الولايات المتحدة رفضت فكرة الضم في بادئ الأمر، ثم أعلنت بها جمهورية 1884 من جانب الأمريكين المقيمين بها، وفي عام 1898 م صوت الكونجرس في صالح ضم هاواي، وأصبحت جزء من الولايات المتحدة، وتكونت ولاية هاواي عام 1900 م.


الجغرافيا

الأرض

تتكون هاواى من (23 ) جزيرة ، أكبرها جزر هاواي ، وماوى وأواهو وبها العاصمة ، ومالاكاس ، ولانا ، ونيهاو ، وكاهولاوي وأرضها عبارة عن قمم سلاسل جبلية بركانية غارقة ، أقدمها الطرف الغربي من هذه المجموعة الجزيرية ، تكثر بها البراكين ، ترتفع بعض قممها إلي أكثر من 13 ألف قدم في جزيرة هاواى ، حيث قمة ماونالوا ، وهي قمة بركانية يتجدد ثوران بركانها .







المناخ

مدارى جزري إلا أنه يختلف بين منطقة وأخرى حسب الموقع ونظام التضاريس واتجاه الرياح، والأمطار وفيرة وتسقط معظم أيام السنة مع كثافة هطول الأمطار في شهري نوفمبر وأبريل



جزيره هاواي لأحلى شهر عسل






يشاهد العروسان من الجو، قبل هبوط طائرتهما في مطار هونولولو، جزر هاواي الثماني، ومنها جزيرة «اواهو»، التي فيها هونولولو، العاصمة. وتقع جزر هاواي في منتصف المحيط الهادئ، والرحلة اليها بالطائرة تستغرق سبع ساعات من واشنطن، وحوالي عشر ساعات من الرياض. وتأتي هاواي في المرتبة الثانية بعد ولاية فلوريدا في طول سواحلها، وكثرة شواطئها. لكن هاواي لم تصبح ولاية اميركية الا قبل مئة سنة، حيث كانت مملكة آسيوية. في البداية استثمر فيها تجار قصب السكر الاميركيون، ثم تبعهم المبشرون، ثم العلم الاميركي، ثم القوات الاميركية. وتعتبر هاواي آخر حدود الحلم الاميركي نحو الغرب، لكن الغرب اصبح شرقا. ولهذا يتململ كثير من الآسيويين، وكانت هاواي اول هدف لليابانيين مع بداية الحرب العالمية الثانية، عندما هجموا على القاعدة البحرية الاميركية في بيرل هاربر. ويشاهد العروسان بيرل هاربر في الجانب الآخر من مطار هونولولو، ويشاهدان بقايا السفينة «اريزونا» التي اصبحت رمزا تذكاريا.

مصيف هوالالاي 

* لكن العروسين ربما يفضلان الحب على الحرب، فباستطاعتهما ان يستقلا طائرة صغيرة للذهاب الى مطار كونا، في جزيرة «بغ آيلاند» (الجزيرة الكبيرة) وهي اكبر جزر هاواي، وفيها بلاج «هوالالاي»، حيث فيلات «فور سيزونز» التي قالت قناة تلفزيون «ترافيل» انها واحدة من اجمل مصايف شهر العسل في العالم. ووافق على ذلك عريس اميركي التقيناه، حيث قال «تزوجنا في ماوي (واحدة من جزر هاواي)، ونعتقد انها اجمل مكان في العالم.






ثم قررنا ان نقضي شهر العسل في مكان آخر، فذهبنا الى بلاج «هوالالاي» في الجزيرة الكبيرة، ولم نصدق ما رأينا».






ومصيف «هوالالاي» يخير العروسين بين غرفة في الفندق وفيلا خاصة، وحتى الفندق ليس مبنى شاهقا يرتفع الى ثلاثين او اربعين طابقا، لكنه عبارة عن مباني صغيرة منتشرة وسط الاشجار وتطل على البلاج. لكن ليس هناك افضل من فيلا تطل على البلاج على جانب وعلى ملعب كرة الغولف على الجانب الآخر.


كل فيلا مبنى قائم بذاته، ومزود بكل شيء حتى لا يحتاج العروسان الى العالم الخارجي. لكن الفندق قريب، وهو من اجمل فنادق «فور سيزون» في العالم.


وإذا خطط العروسان مقدما، يقدران على تقديم طلبات تنتظرهما عند وصولهما، مثل سيارة ليموزين تنقلهما من المطار الى الفيلا الخاصة بهما، دون الوقوف في صف تسجيل الزوار عند مدخل الفندق. ومثل ملء الثلاجة بأنواع معينة وطازجة من الطعام والشراب، ووضع ورود وزهور في غرفة الاستقبال، ووضع ارقى انواع الحلوى في غرفة النوم، وتوظيف «خادمة» لتلبية طلباتهما، ووضع جريدة صباح وصولهما، وإعداد مكان الشواء امام الفيلا في مواجهة البلاج.


فيلات فور سيزونز 

* الفيلات صممها الايطالي المشهور جورجيو ارماني، وغرف النوم بها توفر كل متطلبات الراحة والمتعة، وبمطابخها احدث المعدات، ولغرفة النوم باب يفتح على البلاج به دش خاص، ولغرفة الجلوس باب يفتح على البلاج، ايضا، وبه حوض ماء ساخن (هوت توب، جاكوزي)، وفي الجانب الآخر شلال صغير يسمع صوت تدفق الماء منه بسبب هدوء المكان. وربما يفضل العروسان عدم الشواء، وعدم دخول المطعم، والاعتماد على طلبات الاكل والشراب من الفندق المجاور، والتي تتوفر طول النهار وطول الليل. ويختار العروسان ان يعد فريق الطبخ المائدة خارج الفيلا في مواجهة البلاج، او في غرفة الطعام، او في غرفة النوم. او يذهبا الى الفندق حيث مطاعم فاخرة تقدم كل ما تشتهيه النفس، من السالمون المبخر، وذنب سرطان البحر (لوبستر)، الى البيتزا المعدة في فرن يعمل بالحطب.


وإذا وجد العروسان وقتا للرياضة، فهناك شبكة من سبعة مسابح، اثنان منها على البلاج، إضافة الى مسبح مليء بأربعة آلاف سمكة ملونة، للغوص والتفرج عليها، هذا غير اماكن لصيد السمك، ورحلات للتفرج على الحيتان العملاقة والدولفين، ولمشاهدة غروب الشمس بعيدا عن الجزيرة. وهناك غرفة سونا، وغرفة رفع اثقال، ورقص رياضي (ايروبيك)، ويوغا، وغرفة بخار، وحوض ماء ساخن (هوت تب، جاكوزي)، وحوض ماء مثلج (آيس تب). وهناك مركز صحي، وصالون تجميل، وغرفة تدليك. وهناك تدليك في العراء، على البلاج، او يزور المدلك فيلا العروسين. كما يزور مصفف الشعر العروس، او تزورها مستشارة لاختيار ملابس البلاج او ملابس السهرة بحسب الطلب.


ملعب الغولف المجاور خططه لاعب الغولف الماهر جاك نيكلوس، ومركز التنس به ثمانية ملاعب، ومتجر لشراء ملابس ومعدات التنس. وهناك كرة الطائرة على البلاج، ودراجات للتجول وسط الفيلات والأشجار، ومعدات تسلق صخور الجبال المجاورة، وإسطبلات لتعليم ركوب الخيل. لكن ربما لا يجد العروسان افضل من المشي على البلاج، او وسط الفيلات والأشجار، بالنهار او الليل.


وإذا وجد العريس وقتا لمراجعة اعماله والاتصال بمكتبه، يمكن تجهيز غرفة في الفيلا لتكون مكتبا، وبها اجهزة فاكس ونسخ اوراق وانترنت سريع، واتصالات بالأقمار الفضائية

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/هاواي
​


----------



## kalimooo (29 يوليو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا جورجينا

شكراااااا على الموضوع  والمعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يوليو 2009)

معلومات رااااااااائعه يا جورجينا 

ميررررسى على المعلومات 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (29 يوليو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*يسوع يبارك حياتك*_​


----------

